# ausgefallene pc gehäuse



## leutnantbraun (18. März 2012)

*ausgefallene pc gehäuse*

so nachdem ich grad mal babetech telefoniert habe
und das gespräch als sehr possitiv empfand
suche ich nur ein paar ideen wie mein gehäuse aussehn könnte
mein derzeitiges lieblingsspiel ist
http://playconsol.de/wp-content/uplo...eld-3-logo.jpg
und von daher dachte ich schonmal
an so ein gehäuse
http://1080p-wallpapers.com/images/m...a-military.jpg
was nartürlich kein muß ist
nun meine bitte an euch 
vorschläge von euch wie könnte dein gehäuse ausehn
lasst eurer fantasie freien lauf

lg


leutnant


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2012)

Könnte man da quasi jedes Objekt, das es in der Realität gibt, nachbilden - oder wie genau? 

Ich fänd dann ein Gehäuse, das aussieht wie ein Funkgerät fürs Schlachtfeld, eine Idee ^^


----------



## leutnantbraun (18. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Könnte man da quasi jedes Objekt, das es in der Realität gibt, nachbilden - oder wie genau?



ja genau


----------



## leutnantbraun (18. März 2012)

*push*


----------



## Lukecheater (18. März 2012)

Wenn dein Thread noch an erster Stelle steht brauchst du ihn nicht zu pushen...


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2012)

also wirklich Ausgefallen ist das nun auch nicht wirklich, das sind ja nur ein Schriftzug und nen Panzer
Wenn ausgefallen, dann sollte das eher so ein Casecon sein, wie vor Jahren da mal die Sentrygun in der PCGH drin war oder auch dieses Rote Spinnengehäuse, oder zumindest eines der Raven Reihe oder dieses "Hautenge" von Thermaltake

Also wenn das jetzt um interesante Gestaltung eines Gehäuse geht, wäre ich ja für Klassisches Schwarz Gold im Stil der alten Lotus Formel 1 wägen und evtl. noch ein nettes Pinstriping


----------



## leutnantbraun (19. März 2012)

mach mal ein bild rein


----------

